# Fischereischein



## GitDa111 (8. April 2011)

hallo,

ich hab eine frage , wegen dem fischereischein. 
Ich fische auf karpfen hatte es letztes jahr an der mosel bei Luxemburg probiert und es hat nicht geklappt aber ich habe mit mehreren personen gesprochen und die haben gesagt dass man bei trier an der mosel und an der saar gut auf karpfen angeln kann und dass man auch gut fängt . Aber ich habe das Problem dass ich keinen Fischereischein habe und war letztens bei der gemeinde und habe gefragt . die sagten mir dass ich die prüfung machen muss aber dann hab ich schon von manchen leuten gehört die gesagt haben weil ich kein deutscher bin ( bin luxemburger ) und trotzdem in deutschland wohne könnte ich den auch so bekommen . Letzte Woche war ein Kumpel von mir der in Luxemburg wohnt einen Schein holen, der sagte mir dann, sie hätten ihm auch gesat wenn man noch keine 10 Jahre in Deutschland wohnen würde dann müsste ich nicht die Prüfung machen und bekäme den Schein einfach so ..... also was jetzt ?? bekomme ich ihn einfach so oder muss ich wirklich die Prüfung machen ? ;+;+;+

wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 

Danke Gitda111


----------



## Bellaron (8. April 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein*

Hey!!
Ich kann dir da nicht weiter helfen, aber das wäre ja echt hart, wenn du einfach so einen Fischereischein bekommen würdest. Nicht das ich dir den nicht gönne, aber es ist den anderen Leuten ja echt nur unfair gegenüber, die die Prüfung ablegen müssen. Das mit dem Urlauber-Fischereischein für 30 Tage in Mecklenburg Vorpommern finde ich auch total den Scheiß. Ich frage mich, was da in den Gesetzen, Paragrafen, Regeln und und und falsch gelaufen ist.Wofür überhaupt Gesetze, wenn sowieso jeder machen kann, was er will. Als ich das damals gehört habe mit dem Urlaubsschein, da habe ich voll den Hals bekommen. Da muß man den Verantwortlichen echt mal fragen, ob er oder sie noch alle Tassen im Schrank hat. Denjenigen sollte man feuern. Sollte sich einen anderen Beruf oder Job suchen.Den ich finde das nicht in Ordnung.Naja was reg ich mich schon wieder auf?Ok ciao.Gruß Lars


----------



## Maren1989 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein*

Hi, 

schau mal bei G**gle unter den Stichwörtern "fischereischein sachsen anhalt für ausländer" nach, da müsstet du etwas brauchbares finden. Oder du rufst einfach mal bei der Stadt an und fragst dort nach den Regelungen nach 

Lieben Gruß,

Maren


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein*

Jau, kann ich helfen.

Wenn Du Deinen Wohnsitz in Sachsen Anhalt hast, dann musst Du die Prüfung machen um den Fischereischein zu bekommen. 

Hältst Du Dich nur vorübergehend in Sachsen Anhalt auf und hast Deinen Wohnsitz außerhalb von Deutschland, dann kannst Du den Schein ohne Prüfung bantragen. Dazu musst Du aber nachweisen, dass Du zum Angeln befähigt bist. Wie Du das machst, steht nirgendwo geschrieben. Sprich es obliegt der Entscheidung der Behörde. Dazu könnte hilfreich sein, wenn Du in Luxemburg einem Vereinangehörst öder zumindest Angelerlaubnisscheine aus Luxemburg hast.


----------

